# Bird tree fun!



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*So they have found out that the tree is safe and fun and now they are exploring it 









They're grumpy at the moment because they are moulting but found that branches are good head scratchers hah*


----------



## kwatson (Jan 19, 2014)

Yay!!! I'm glad they are enjoying it,I must say your last budgie boy does look grumpy 
By the way I am in love with your yellow bird


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's awesome and it didn't take them that long to try out the new tree, it's also great that they are using it to their advantage when they need a good scratch!


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*


kwatson said:



Yay!!! I'm glad they are enjoying it,I must say your last budgie boy does look grumpy 
By the way I am in love with your yellow bird 

Click to expand...

Haha yes! Grumpy budgies - and khaleesi (yellow) is the grumpiest! That's why I couldn't get a picture of her... She been giving the boys a hard time too! Nikolai has been giving her a scratch which was very cute as I hadn't seen him do it before but I think she commanded him to do it!! Hah

I managed to get a picture (not very good) 
*


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*


aluz said:



That's awesome and it didn't take them that long to try out the new tree, it's also great that they are using it to their advantage when they need a good scratch! 

Click to expand...

It didn't take long at all a day or two!  I did start to worry they weren't going to play on it and that I'd have to take ownership of it and have it as one if my toys 

How's your leonal and his new partner doing? Have they bonded and had babies yet?*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It looks like they are enjoying it tremendously!!*


----------



## skittle (Jun 2, 2014)

WOW that tree looks like paradise to Budgies!! Almost like a theme park to us! Great idea! Lucky flock!


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very cool....it looks like your feathered friends are going to really enjoy it...


----------



## LindseyLouWho (Jun 16, 2014)

Wow, great job! That looks awesome.


----------



## Impeckable (May 11, 2013)

Great to see your gorgeous flock enjoying the tree Bethany, it's obviously been a massive success !!
You know the newspaper rings in the photo, is there anything inside the newspaper or have you just screwed it up tight ? I think they're a great idea which I'm going to pinch if you don't mind, my birds will love to shred them


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Bethanyi said:


> *
> 
> How's your leonal and his new partner doing? Have they bonded and had babies yet?*


Leonel and Peppy are doing well and despite their good bond they aren't quite ready yet for having chicks. And since they both have started a moult I decided to postpone the breeding plans. I will probably try it out again in a couple of months time. 
Thanks for asking!


----------



## Bethanyi (Feb 23, 2014)

*I'm excited about seeing their babies! Make your you update us! *


----------

